# Sherlock Finds Atlantis - In Central Europe



## Safranek (Jan 26, 2022)

*Author*: Sherlock Finds Atlantis
*Published*: April 25, 2016


*Sherlock Finds Atlantis*


*To the logician all things should be seen exactly as they are.*

_or_

*To a great mind, nothing is little.*

An isolated fact, separated from all those to which it is related, may seem strange, bizarre, incredible. Just as a fragment of a child’s puzzle, lifted from the table, unrelated to any surroundings, shows curious outline, unintelligible form, but dropped into its proper place in the puzzle completes the whole, which is seen to be natural and significant, so the great happenings in the history of the world, looked at divorced from all else, seem unintelligible, impossible; but when they come in a regular sequence, when they are recognized as part of a perfect whole, then that which was strange becomes natural; that which was incredible becomes believable; and we realize that, however strange it may have appeared, torn away from its place in history, there is nothing in it incredible or even strange when we see it in its rightful place.

To her great mind.

S

-----------------------------------------------------------------


*Never trust to general impressions, my boy, but concentrate yourself upon details. 

Every man knows that Atlantis is at the bottom of the Atlantic Ocean *



There can be no argument that this fact is know to every man today but during the period from the first literature until and including the time of Plato would every man have agreed.

The text of Critias (Critias) first uses the language PELAGOS … which is generally taken to be the Atlantic Ocean.

In the opening paragraph we observe the statement

_*“It was stated that this city of ours was in command of the one side and fought through the whole of the war, and in command of the other side were the kings of the island of Atlantis, which we said was an island larger than Libya and Asia once upon a time, but now lies sunk by earthquakes and has created a barrier of impassable mud which prevents those who are sailing out from here to the PELAGOS [πέλαγος] beyond from proceeding further.”*_

and later

_*“114a …his mother’s dwelling and the allotment surrounding it, which was the largest and best; and him he appointed to be king over the rest, and the others to be rulers, granting to each the rule over many men and a large tract of country. And to all of them he gave names, giving to him that was eldest and king the name after which the whole island was called and the PELAGOS spoken of as Atlantikon, because the first king who then reigned had the name of Atlas… “*_

Is every man’s general impression regarding the Pelagos of Atlas being the briny deep of the ocean we know consistent with what they thought in Plato’s day?

From Herodotus in his Histories.

_*“3.117…the king has blocked the mountain passes, and closed each passage with a gate; with the water barred from outlet, the plain within the mountains becomes a PELAGOS, seeing that the river pours into it and finds no way out. “*_

And

_*“2.97… When the Nile overflows the land, only the towns are seen high and dry above the water, very like the islands in the Aegean sea. These alone stand out, the rest of Egypt being a PELAGOS. So when this happens, folk are not ferried, as usual, in the course of the stream, but clean over the plain.”*_

So we may conclude that everyman once thought a PELAGOS was a body of water that is created by the flooding of a river being understood as a lake or freshwater sea. This is not the Atlantic Ocean we know today.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*The world is full of obvious things which nobody by any chance ever observes.

The Pillars of Hercules are at Gibraltar and always have been. *



The Pillars of Hercules known generally by everyman to be at Gibraltar. The landmark occurs in Critias

_*“114a … the first king who then reigned had the name of Atlas. And the name of his younger twin-brother, who had for his portion the extremity of the nesos near the PILLARS OF HERCULES up to the part of the country now called Gadeira after the name of that region, was Eumelus in Greek, but in the native tongue Gadeirus, —which fact may have given its title to the country.”*_

We are fortunate again to have Herodotus in his Histories telling us that

*“4.8 … This is what the Scythians say about themselves and the country north of them. But the story told by the Greeks who live in Pontus is as follows. Heracles, driving the cattle of Geryones, came to this land, which was then desolate, but is now inhabited by the Scythians. Geryones lived west of the Pontus, settled in the island called by the Greeks Erythea, on the shore of Okeanos near Gadira, outside the PILLARS OF HERCULES.”*

From this we may conclude that the Pillars of Hercules are on Okeanos. May we conclude that the Pelagos of Atlas is also called Okeanos and we may find Atlantis there?

Diodorus Siculus says

*“Bibliotheca Historica, Book 3, 54 … Setting out from the city of Cherronesus, the account continues, the Amazons embarked upon great ventures, a longing having come over them to invade many part of the inhabited world. The first people against whom they advanced, according to the tale, was the Atlantians, the most civilized men among the inhabitants of those regions, who dwelt in a prosperous country and possessed great cities; it was among them, we are told, that mythology places the birth of the gods, in the regions which lie along the shore of the okeanos.”*

and Aelian

*“On Animals, XV … Those who live on the shores of Okeanos tell a fable of how the ancient kings of Atlantis, sprung from the seed of Poseidon, wore upon their head the bands from the male Ramfish, as an emblem of their authority, while their wives, the queens, wore the curls of the females as a proof of theirs.”*

The answer would seem to be yes but we must digress. Who put the Pillars of Hercules into literature first?

*“Pindar Olympian 3. For Theron of Acragas Chariot Race 476 B.C. I pray that I may be pleasing to the hospitable sons of Tyndareus and to Helen of the beautiful hair while I honor renowned Acragas by raising my song in praise of Theron’s victory at Olympia, won by the choicest of horses with untiring feet. With this in view the Muse stood beside me when I found a shining new manner of fitting the splendid voice of the victory procession to the Dorian sandal. For the garlands twined around his hair exact from me this sacred debt, to blend harmoniously for the son of Aenesidamus the embroidered song of the lyre and the cry of the flutes with the arrangement of words, and Pisa bids me to raise my voice—Pisa, from which god-fated songs come often to men, for anyone over whose brow the strict Aetolian judge of the Greeks tosses up around his hair the gray-green adornment of olive leaves, fulfilling the ancient behests of Hurcules; the olive which once the son of Amphitryon brought from the shady SPRINGS OF ISTER, to be the most beautiful memorial of the Olympian contests, when he had persuaded the Hyperborean people, the servants of Apollo, with speech. With trustworthy intentions he was entreating them for a shady plant, to be shared by all men and to be a garland of excellence in the grove of Zeus which is hospitable to all. For already the altars had been consecrated to his father, and in midmonth the full evening’s eye shone brightly, the Moon on her golden chariot, and he had established the consecrated trial of the great games along with the four years’ festival beside the sacred banks of the Alpheus. But Pelops’ sacred ground was not flourishing with beautiful trees in the valleys below the hill of Cronus. He saw that this garden, bare of trees, was exposed to the piercing rays of the sun. And so his spirit prompted him to travel to the land of the ISTER, where the horse-driving daughter of Leto had received him when he came from the mountain-glens and deep, winding valleys of Arcadia; through the commands of Eurystheus, compulsion from his father urged him on the quest of the doe with the golden horns, which once Taÿgete had inscribed as a sacred dedication to Artemis who sets things right. Pursuing that doe he had also seen that land beyond the cold blasts of Boreas; there he had stood and marvelled at the trees, and sweet desire for them possessed him, to plant them around the boundary-line of the horse-racing ground with its twelve courses. And now in his kindness he comes regularly to this festival of ours, together with the godlike twin sons of deep-waisted Leda. For Hercules, when he ascended to Olympus, assigned to them the ordering of the marvellous contest of men, the contest in excellence and in the driving of swift chariots. And so my spirit somehow urges me to say that glory has come to the Emmenidae and to Theron through the dispensation of the sons of Tyndareus with their fine horses, because that family comes to them with the most hospitable feasting-tables of any mortal men, observing the rites of the blessed gods with pious thoughts. If water is best and gold is the most honored of all possessions, so now Theron reaches the farthest point by his own native excellence; he touches the PILLARS OF HERCULES. Beyond that the wise cannot set foot; nor can the unskilled set foot beyond that. I will not pursue it; I would be a fool.”*

Here we have the Pillars of Hercules placed at the Springs of Ister which Virgil tells us are at the junction of the present day Sava and Danube rivers near Belgrade. This is the very edge of Pindar’s Celtic world and a point beyond which a Greek probably did not want to venture.

Does orthodox science suggest that there was indeed a Pelagos filling the middle Danube basin twelve thousand years ago?

The owners of a large part of it say this

THE LATEST PALEOGEOGRAPHICAL REALITIES OF THE PANNONIAN BASIN IN THE LATE QUATERNARY: THE RELICT PANNONIAN LAKE, ITS SUCCESSOR AND THE FINALIZATION OF THE DANUBE WAY IN THE UPPER HOLOCENE

Ticleanu M., Nicolescu R., Gheuca I., Emil R., Ion A., Cociuba I. Geological Institute of Romania, 1 Caransebes street, Bucuresti 32, Romania, Scientific Annals, School of Geology, Aristotle University of Thessaloniki Proceedings of the XIX CBGA Congress, Thessaloniki, Greece Special volume 99 519-526 Thessaloniki 2010


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*10** Conclusions*

Placing in time the principal moments in the paleogeographcal evolution of the Pannonian area in the Late Quaternary, the following succession can be obtained:

*1 *– The strike through of the ridge connecting the Carpathians with the Balkans in a low saddle zone in the Danube Gorge may have taken place at the end of the Lower Pleistocene.

*2 *– The exact strike through point seems to be placed in the narrow part of the old Danube way (Greben zone).

*3* – The strike through seems to have been facilitated by a strikeslip along an important fault oriented NW-SE.

*4* – The Pannonian Lake seems to have survived at least till the end of the Lower Pleistocene and then followed a gradual process of retirement of its shores.

*5 *– This retirement seems to have been not smooth, but in steps so, in time, several successive shore alignments have maintained for some time, whose altitude can be established by the analysis of the glacis-terrace systems at the borders of the Pannonian Depression.

*6* – The formation of actual Danube Gorge begun in the Greben zone and continued, through retrogressive erosion, to the west, by successive captures of the rivers tributary to a main stream, flowing to the Pannonian area.

*7* – In the Upper Pleistocene a morphologic peculiarities of the already formed gorge would allow the existence of a lacustrine area in the southeastern part of this basin (the Relict Pannonian Lake with the shoreline at about +100 m elevation).

*8* – The retirement of the shores of this lake could be due especially to the mega-floods, which made the shoreline to lower to the +85 m elevation.

*9* – This shoreline seems to be characteristic of the paleogeography of the Lower Holocene.

*10* – The finalization of the Danube way have taken place only in the Upper Holocene, conditioned by the gradual removal of the hindrances along important sectors of the Danube Gorge.

 We may therefore conclude that Atlantis is on Okeanos and Okeanos as described did fill the middle Danube basin at the time in question.









































This may be a wonderful example of myth marrying fact. In the Odyssey we find this

_*"All day long her sails were full as she held her course over the sea, but when the sun went down and darkness was over all the earth, we got into the deep waters of the river Okeanos, where lie the dêmos and city of the Cimmerians who live enshrouded in mist and darkness which the rays of the sun never pierce neither at his rising nor as he goes down again out of the heavens, but the poor wretches live in one long melancholy night."*_​






and science tells us the Cimmerians were across Okeanos.

All this is a rehashing of what Dr Myres at the Royal Geographical Society taught us





​--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​​I make a point of never having any prejudices, and of following docilely where fact may lead me.​
*Plato, Critias … Now first of all we must recall the fact that 9000 is the sum of years since the war occurred, as is recorded, between the dwellers beyond the pillars of Hercules and all that dwelt within them; which war we have now to relate in detail.*​






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


It is a capital mistake to theorize in advance of the facts. Insensibly one begins to twist facts to suit theories, instead of theories to suit facts.​
_*On the size of Atlantis*_

_*“For, beginning at the sea [θαλάττης], they bored a channel right through to the outermost circle, which was three plethra in breadth, one hundred feet in depth, and *fifty stades* in length; and thus they made the entrance to it from the sea [θαλάττης] like that to a harbor by opening out a mouth large enough for the greatest ships to sail through. Moreover, through the circles of land, which divided those of sea [θαλάττης], over against the bridges they opened out a channel leading from circle to circle, large enough to give passage to a single trireme; and this they roofed over above so that the sea-way was subterranean; for the lips of the landcircles were raised a sufficient height above the level of the sea [θαλάττης]. The greatest of the circles into which a boring was made for the sea [θάλαττα ] was* three stades* in breadth, and the circle of land next to it was of* equal breadth*; and of the second pair of circles that of water was* two stades* in breadth and that of dry land *equal again* to the preceding one of water; and the circle which ran round the central island itself was of* a stade’s* breadth. And this island, wherein stood the royal palace, was of* five stades in diameter*.“*_​
In the text the terms stade and stadia are used. In Egyptian measurements there were two similar terms khet and khet. the small khet was used for short distances and the large khet if you were on a journey. We might be content to assume the measurement in the story is based on the 176 meter common stade but we should account for the possibility that the large khet of 1084 meters [1000 strides] is being used for the larger distances. This gives us a general range for the main features starting obviously with the outside ring of water at 27 stades in diameter. Using the small khet we arrive at a structure that is 4.8 kilometers in diameter. Using the large khet we arrive at a figure of  29.25 kilometers in diameter.

A structure with the larger diameter would encompass approximately 71364 usuable acres of dry land. My friend Sir Mortimer Wheeler suggests the land as managed by the Celts sustained populations nearing 100 souls per acre but I suggest no more than half of that.

Assuming approximately 1.2 million men under arms in Atlantis, a number which may be assumed to be at least 2/3 of the total male population excluding those over 50 and under 15 years of age, the total population nears 3.6 million souls which is a number appropriate to the larger diameter and 50 inhabitants per acre..


_*On the current appearance of Atlantis*_

To view a structure with a diameter of 30 kilometers necessitates an eye altitude of some 50 kilometers at least. An eye altitude of 10 kilometers would be acceptable for the lesser diameter of 4.8 kilometers.

Old streams or palaeochannels that have been silted up and may not be visible from the ground can retard crop ripening where the surrounding soils and bedrock are well drained, resulting in bands of darker crop. Conversely in rich, slowly drained soils such as those of the Fens in the east of England the plants growing on the course silted channels ripen faster than those on the surrounding soils producing distinctive lighter patches.

We might also note the language NESOS which is taken to be island but may be understood to mean an island which is attached by a spit of land to the mainland and in the Peloponnese NESOS.

On a soil map we might expect to see an occurance such as this







A unique soil body [lavinated] in a vast region of lacustrine deposits and its child forms showing the ravages of catastrophe.







Looking at this slow draining area on the eastern shore of Okeanos at 50 kilometers eye altitude we see a distinctive and familiar feature. Note the fashioning of the Romanian/Serbian border around the main body.







overlayed in such a fashion to exact scale
































_*Needs must when the devil drives.*_

We cannot leave this endeavor at this juncture for the tale includes subordinate structures we must be able to detect which are easier to investigate on the whole while being equally as diagnostic as great circles. We must discover the Pen of Geryon located at Gadira searched for and lusted after by the Phoenicians and hithertofore located at Cadiz. We read in Critias

*“114A … THE FIRST KING WHO THEN REIGNED HAD THE NAME OF ATLAS. AND THE NAME OF HIS YOUNGER TWIN-BROTHER, WHO HAD FOR HIS PORTION THE EXTREMITY OF THE NESOS NEAR THE PILLARS OF HERCULES UP TO THE PART OF THE COUNTRY NOW CALLED GADEIRA AFTER THE NAME OF THAT REGION, WAS EUMELUS IN GREEK, BUT IN THE NATIVE TONGUE GADEIRUS,—WHICH FACT MAY HAVE GIVEN ITS TITLE TO THE COUNTRY.”*

But we remember that Herodotus in his Histories tells us that

*“4.8 … THIS IS WHAT THE SCYTHIANS SAY ABOUT THEMSELVES AND THE COUNTRY NORTH OF THEM. BUT THE STORY TOLD BY THE GREEKS WHO LIVE IN PONTUS IS AS FOLLOWS. HERACLES, DRIVING THE CATTLE OF GERYONES, CAME TO THIS LAND, WHICH WAS THEN DESOLATE, BUT IS NOW INHABITED BY THE SCYTHIANS. GERYONES LIVED WEST OF THE PONTUS, SETTLED IN THE ISLAND CALLED BY THE GREEKS ERYTHEA, ON THE SHORE OF OKEANOS NEAR GADIRA, OUTSIDE THE PILLARS OF HERCULES.”*​




                             Hercules attacks Geryons Pen – Athienou Cyprus


Being at the other end of the island  on high ground  we might be tempted to search on the edge of the Deliblatska Pescara and there we find





































a great enclosure perched between ancient drive lines leading from the brackish morass  which survived the windy onslaught following the receding of the floods or was dug well into them as is oft suggested. Its size agreeably impressive being the size of a riding ground all around..


While these things are fantastic, these things are judged to be normal intelligent human responses to resource availability and the acts of mother nature. There is nothing in it incredible or even strange when we see it in its rightful place.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 26, 2022)

Safranek said:


> Here we have the Pillars of Hercules placed at the Springs of Ister which Virgil tells us are at the junction of the present day Sava and Danube rivers near Belgrade. This is the very edge of Pindar’s Celtic world and a point beyond which a Greek probably did not want to venture.


Really great paper. I love reading about Atlantis.   Could you clarify on Pindar 3, where specifically can you show me how Pindar says that the Pillars of Hercules are at the Springs of Ister?  Pindar seems to mention a number of places in between the comment on Ister and at the Pillars. He even mentions Boreas which to me is a reference to a nearby northern island of Hyperborrea.  I am not certain for sure, but was he referring to another river (not Ister) as coming down from Mt. Olympus?

There are several authors that interpret Atlantis as being known for it's horses, having Mt. Olympus and a river descending from it, etc.  

I have read a number of books on Atlantis (not as critically as yourself, again that was very good) and granted, authors have placed Atlantis it everywhere on the map, and in between! But, I wanted to share another one, a 3 book series for your consideration by Charles Pfund. He puts Atlantis in a traditional Atlantic location. The third book summarizes the first two (which are out of print): _Antediluvian World_: _Shadow of the Fallen_, by Charles Pfund.  (synopsis) He admits the map below as conjectural, but he finds some common symbol design features that suggest an intimidating, larger, advanced seafaring race clad in oricalchum (the fabled copper alloy described by Plato), who had been mythologized as noble, and later became corrupt and feared. Perhaps this explains why drawings of devils borrowed items encountered in sea navigators such as tridents, hooks, etc... At any rate,


​One other comment, when it comes to direct visualization of a location that could look like Atlantis, I would say that Mauritania takes the cake on that one. That is the Richat Structure, which has been briefy discussed on this site before:


surrounded by a mountain, and a region of Africa abundant in copper and gold mining.


----------



## Safranek (Jan 27, 2022)

Gabriel said:


> I have read a number of books on Atlantis (not as critically as yourself, again that was very good) and granted, authors have placed Atlantis it everywhere on the map, and in between!


I have also read almost all theories on the location of Atlantis and up to this paper I was fairly convinced it sank into the Atlantic, with the Azores being the remaining tips of its mountains.

As I did not write or research the article (the original source is quoted at the beginning), so I can't be of any help with the sources specified, but a search should be able to produce the desired result. When I first read it in a link posted by @trismegistus  I was impressed with the research and considered it to be worthy to be a contender to post it into it's own thread.

It gives us one more option to research, one that is a little more accessible than the bottom of the ocean, not to mention a bit more realistic regarding the distances quoted.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 27, 2022)

Every time I come across a new theory of Atlantis I feel convinced. 
The one question I would have here is the likelihood of them becoming the renown seafarers that they were from here.

  I had also belonged to the Azores camp since a teenager when I read a book by a German author who's name was something like "Muck".

Recently I was investigating Tir na n-Og of Irish mythology and speculating on that.
Yesterday, I came on another theory in the midst of that research which offered a new angle, that is of the Island of Ireland itself. And here I am today reading your thread placing it in Europe.
It reminds me of all the places Jerusalem has been considered to be.


> Safranek said:
> 
> 
> > Gabriel said:
> ...


This is exactly where the theory of Ireland as Atlantis says the city was.

Atlantis as Ireland - The Emerald Enigma


> The Surprising Location of Atlantis​Ancient Egyptian texts describe how Egypt’s ancestors came from a sacred island in the Atlantic Ocean that was devastated in a great flood.
> Sound familiar? That’s what the team from Keystone University thought.
> In the largest investigation ever conducted into the legend of Atlantis, Keystone’s research team used cutting-edge techniques from multiple disciplines and reviewed thousands of ancient texts, including rare manuscripts from Egypt, Greece, and Ireland.
> As a result, they have compiled over 1,000 pieces of evidence to support a surprising, yet oh-so-obvious location for the lost island of Atlantis.
> ...


The article gives reasons for saying the city of Atlantis, and the isle of Atlantis were in two separate places.
At the end of the day I am no wiser to where it existed, but still very fascinated with the subject.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 27, 2022)

Oracle said:


> Every time I come across a new theory of Atlantis I feel convinced.
> The one question I would have here is the likelihood of them becoming the renown seafarers that they were from here.
> 
> I had also belonged to the Azores camp since a teenager when I read a book by a German author who's name was something like "Muck".
> ...


There is some indication in the soil around the richat structure, mainly salt content and preserved sea specimens in the ground suggesting salt water somehow made it that far into mauritania.

there is also the possibility that other cities mimicked the layout of atlantis “proper” and many finds will be outposts.

The myrmidons may have been one myth resulting from Atlanteans- plundering army ants with metallic armor.  Charles Pfund has an interesting list of examples in his 3rd book.  Babylonian liver omens, similarities between the Hebrew cherubim at Edom and the Norse Heimdall, and even the pillars of hercules and the  ancient cathedral design of twin minarets.


----------



## Safranek (Jan 27, 2022)

Oracle said:


> It reminds me of all the places Jerusalem has been considered to be.


Exactly, Atlantis is like Jerusalem. Nowhere and everywhere. 



Oracle said:


> At the end of the day I am no wiser to where it existed, but still very fascinated with the subject.


I think that a distinct possibility is that the survivors of the cataclysm tried to rebuild their ancient home in whatever lands they ended up in giving it the same names and tried to recreate its culture. Hence the similarity in names of mountains, rivers, etc.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jan 27, 2022)

Oracle said:


> Recently I was investigating Tir na n-Og of Irish mythology and speculating on that.



You may find this interesting:

A Quest for the Lost Realm of Faërie Chapter One

Edit to add: The 'mythical' island of Hy Brazil or Hy Breasail was featured on ancient maps as being off the west coast of Ireland. There are such maps featured in the article linked above. Tir na n-Og is specifically discussed in the 'Otherworld' section of Chapter Three.


----------



## Megalonymous (Jan 27, 2022)

Gabriel said:


> Really great paper. I love reading about Atlantis.   Could you clarify on Pindar 3, where specifically can you show me how Pindar says that the Pillars of Hercules are at the Springs of Ister?  Pindar seems to mention a number of places in between the comment on Ister and at the Pillars. He even mentions Boreas which to me is a reference to a nearby northern island of Hyperborrea.​



from the full text above ... the leaves of the wreath on his head came from the springs of ister and when they touch him he touches the pillars of Hercules.

imho
peace


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Jan 28, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> You may find this interesting:
> 
> A Quest for the Lost Realm of Faërie Chapter One
> 
> Edit to add: The 'mythical' island of Hy Brazil or Hy Breasail was featured on ancient maps as being off the west coast of Ireland. There are such maps featured in the article linked above. Tir na n-Og is specifically discussed in the 'Otherworld' section of Chapter Three.


Born in the kingdom of Fife , Scotland , in my child hood I remember the fairy ring in the woods at the edge of the small town/village in which unusually for kids we rarely played , spooky place.

In our local accent the word "from was reduced to "fae , fe or fey" however you want to spell it . As in "where are you fe? " -where are you from? So looking at the word faerie this could be taken to mean "from Ireland - Eire". Just a thought.

Really interesting thread - as usual . We have had a couple of fairy houses in our garden for a few years now. Never seen them but they let you know they are there.

Thanks for that very interesting link about the Lost Realm. Will carry on reading it now


----------



## Megalonymous (Jan 28, 2022)

FarewellAngelina said:


> Born in the kingdom of Fife , Scotland , in my child hood I remember the fairy ring in the woods at the edge of the small town/village in which unusually for kids we rarely played , spooky place.
> 
> In our local accent the word "from was reduced to "fae , fe or fey" however you want to spell it . As in "where are you fe? " -where are you from? So looking at the word faerie this could be taken to mean "from Ireland - Eire". Just a thought.
> 
> ...



it is really interesting that the unique grouping of neolithic males in orkney match the grouping at the iron gates from a little earlier.
map here [interactive]
its like they were hiding in orkney....

I think it is quite reasonable to call this place city Zion of "god". or the hidden circles of Re, or the bolts of enki or tripura of Maya or the first vara of yima from vendidad fargard 2. and I think someone always knew it was there.

peace


----------



## TuranSilvanus (Jan 29, 2022)

could be that from aMerica was a Retreat to Europe not ''Europs gone in aMerica in 1492''


----------



## air_dance (Aug 29, 2022)

I know where Atlantis is, but I'm waiting for the book to come out and only then will I share.



I'll give a few goats though:
Hyperborea:
1. Hyper: huge (super), striking (super), fabulous (super). Hyper = Super. The word "super" is made up of two words: "S" (high) + Pur (fire). From this word will get: Pyrenees. Burnt Mountain.
2. Hyperborea: Superior, superb (superlative), superb (Giant, Argos)
3. Borea: bore (boredom, bored, weary).
4. Stara Zagora (Augusta Trajana)
The original name was Beroe, which was changed to Ulpia Augusta Traiana by the Romans. From the 6th century the city was called Vereja and, from 784, Irenopolis (Greek: Ειρηνούπολις) in honour of the Byzantine empress Irene of Athens. In the Middle Ages it was called Boruj by the Bulgarians and later, Železnik. The Turks called it Eski Hisar (old fort) and Eski Zagra, from which its current name derives, assigned in 1871.
5. Beroe is located in the Middle Earth Mountains.
6. Above Beroe is located on the high Balkan. This would be spelled Hyperborea.
7. The people of Hyperborea were boring because Herodotus did not know them. It was the boring town of Beroe. The end of the world.



8. I'm going to disappoint the scientists a lot here. This is the end of the world for Herodotus. If Herodotus had the Internet, he could have looked over the Balkans! Only then!
9. "With regard to breadth: from the hyperborean regions to Byzantium there are not more than fifty stages"
Cosmas Indicopleustes, Christian Topography, 138 (year 550) writes about (year 525)
10. The Earth Goddess Gaia has sunk to the bottom of the Aegean Sea today. Laughter in the hall! They lied to the whole world!


----------



## Safranek (Aug 29, 2022)

air_dance said:


> I know where Atlantis is


I forgot about this post but now that you revived my interest, a few things occurred to me, one of which is this;





At Visoko we find this:





and at Rtanj we find this:





Coincidence?

What was the distance between the so-called Pillars of Hercules again?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 29, 2022)

That's interesting.... and those 'hills' are far too angular to be natural.


----------



## air_dance (Aug 30, 2022)

Okay. I'll give you a hint.


> and he invaded both Persis and Susiana and Caspiana, as it is called, which is entered by exceedingly narrow passes, known for that reason as the Caspian Gates.


Diodorus Siculus, Library 1-7, 2.2.3 (49 BC) for (100 BC)


> it is beneath a mountain, which is called Caspios, beyond which are the Caspian Gates.


Isidoros of Charax, Parthian Stations, 7 (1 BC) for (1 BC)
What does Caspian mean? Start your search there. After I release the book I will do a huge post here on Stolen History. About Atlantis, Troy, Hyperborea and the Amazon. Explore the Caspian. That's where Prince Caspian comes from.
1. There is water next to the Pillars of Hercules.
2. Next to the Pillars of Hercules is a cave of Hercules.
3. Are the Pillars of Hercules the Caspian Gates?
4. Next to the Pillars of Hercules is the Caspian Mountain.
5. Next to the Pillars of Hercules is the Hellespont.
6. Where is the real Caspian Sea?


> All these names will be obliterated Caspian and Red Sea, Ambracian and Cretan Gulfs, the Pontus and the Propontis. All distinctions will disappear.


Seneca, Natural Questions, 3.29 (64 yrs) writes about (50 yrs)
In order for a person to succeed in discovering the ancient world, he must make a complete independent revision of everything. Well I did this revision successfully. Wait another 2-3 months and I will tell everything.
Prince Caspian: *Caspar (magus)*
The interpreters of the world cannot give a simple explanation of the word Caspian (Gaspar). And it's that simple. *Caspar* - the friendly ghost? What a delusion. It's called the White - The White Ghost. Now look at how the word "White" is spelled in Slavic languages and you will be able to get to the real Caspian and its sea. I can't issue any more at the moment. I'm sorry.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 30, 2022)

Based entirely in ALL that you have brought into this forum I am pretty certain its centred on Bulgaria.


----------



## Feck (Aug 30, 2022)

check out the quality of these gold rings newly found in "Atlantis". how did they make them so perfect in 4500bc. they look completely modern.
hair rings
is there a closeup of the rings from varna?

peace


----------

